# BMW Team RLL continues USCC championship campaign at VIR



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

BMW Team RLL will be racing for an overall victory at this weekend's two-hour-and-forty-minute Oak Tree Grand Prix as round eight of the 2015 TUDOR United SportsCar Championship is held at Virginia International Raceway, in Alton, Va., on August 23 featuring a GT race as the headlining event.

BMW arrives at the 3.27-mile, 18-turn circuit three points in arrears of Porsche in the GTLM class Manufacturer points standings after disappointing fifth and sixth place finishes at Road America on Aug. 9. Bill Auberlen and Dirk Werner stand second in the driver points standings. John Edwards and Lucas Luhr stand fourth. The No. 25 Z4 and No. 24 Z4 are second and fourth in team points standings respectively.

"At VIR you have to have a good handling car, but I still think of it as a horsepower track because it has a very long straightaway," said *Bobby Rahal, Team Principal*. "It is clear something should be done about the Balance of Performance because the BMWs and Corvettes didn't even have a look in at Road America. It was pretty silly if you ask me."

*Bill Auberlen (Number 25 BMW Z4 GTLM):*
"This year continues to be one of the most competitive I can remember. Early in the season it seemed to be the Corvettes that posed our biggest challenge. Now Porsche has won the last three rounds. I think the championship will come down to the last race and this weekend's GT-only event will be a very good indicator of who will be the favourite for the title."

*Dirk Werner (Number 25 BMW Z4 GTLM):*
"VIR is another track in our calendar with a wonderful layout that is quite unique. I have great memories of it because I won my first American sportscar race there in 2007. As a team we have to work hard before and during the race to get back in shape for the championship fight. I am ready to push hard again."

*John Edwards (Number 24 BMW Z4 GTLM):*
"Last year's race at VIR was an intense one. We were close to the fight for the win, but didn't quite have the pace to force our way past anyone. However, our car has been faster this year than it was last year so I'm hopeful that we can finish on the podium as we move into the most crucial part of the season. Although Lucas and I have dropped back a bit in the points, BMW is still in a tight battle for the manufacturer's championship."

*Lucas Luhr (Number 24 BMW Z4 GTLM):*
"VIR is awesome; it is one of my favourite tracks in the USA. The circuit is so fast but also surprisingly technical - a real challenge for a driver. John and I still have a chance for the drivers' title and so do our teammates. More importantly, we are in a very big fight for the manufacturer championship. We have to get as many points as possible this weekend. With only two rounds after VIR every point is important and this late in the season we cannot afford to lose any."


----------

